# Rhizomes for Galaxy, Centennial, Amarillo, Simcoe and Nelson Sauvin



## Goon Boy

Does anyone have accress to rhizomes for Galaxy, Centennial, Amarillo, Simcoe and Nelson Sauvin?


----------



## barls

Short answer no
All propriety hops so only grown on the farms that sell them. 
Also you about 3 months early for rhizomes


----------



## Goon Boy

Thanks. I thought as much but you never know....


----------



## IainMcLean

does anyone know anyone who lives near said farms and might own a sharp knife and ninja suit?


----------



## Yob

same question you asked and had answered >HERE<


----------



## Goon Boy

Sorry mate, I'm new to the site so my nav skills are a little sketchy, I couldn't remember which thread I asked that under.

Thansk for the feedback. Shame as pretty keen to grow these ones.


----------



## Yob

Dont we all 

Searching. You can either go to "your profile" and search under "My Content / only posts" for retracing your steps or look just under the advertising at the top of the page click on the "Forums" Button and change it to Google and then use that search function.

Cheers.

BTW, in answer to your next question, (sourcable) Rhizomes become available about winter sometime, keep an eye on the forums and you will get your hands on some.. 

Yob


----------



## hoppy2B

I am actually thinking of putting some dwarf rhizomes up for grabs right now, as well as maybe some Vics. They're are in large nursery bags that hold 15 litres of soil. Don't know where the OP is located.


----------



## DU99

washington state and oregon is where majority of the americian hops are grown


----------



## Yob

hoppy2B said:


> I am actually thinking of putting some dwarf rhizomes up for grabs right now, as well as maybe some Vics. They're are in large nursery bags that hold 15 litres of soil. Don't know where the OP is located.


Tell me, how does that relate to the OP? Which cultivars are you offloading?


----------



## hoppy2B

Yob said:


> Tell me, how does that relate to the OP? Which cultivars are you offloading?


Well he appeared to be interested in rhizomes generally despite the fact he wasn't able to source his preferred varieties. I'll probably offer my dwarfs and some Vics later tonight.


----------



## DU99

dwarfs as in.....


----------



## Yob

Cough..


----------



## DU99




----------



## spog

would love to be able to grow different varieties of hops in my yard(tried years ago but it did'nt work) the area i live in is no good for hops.
i once rang the gardening show on the ABC radio and was told that Port Lincoln is less than ideal,bugga. ....cheers..spog...


----------



## hoppy2B

spog said:


> would love to be able to grow different varieties of hops in my yard(tried years ago but it did'nt work) the area i live in is no good for hops.
> i once rang the gardening show on the ABC radio and was told that Port Lincoln is less than ideal,bugga. ....cheers..spog...


If your soil is lacking spog, mix in some mineral rich clay and lots of manure and remember to water them regularly and you should be good to go.


----------



## spog

hoppy2B said:


> If your soil is lacking spog, mix in some mineral rich clay and lots of manure and remember to water them regularly and you should be good to go.


if i remember correctly the reply on the radio from the gardening guru was that here where i live we don't get the cold nights and the daytime temps can get too high at times which affect the hop bines and stress them too much? 
believe me i tried but it did'nt work. once i planted the rhizomes i did all i could to make them grow ,keen as mustard,(like a dog with 2 dicks,did'nt know which one to lick first :huh: ).but it did'nt happen...bugga..cheers...spog....


----------



## Dan2

spog said:


> would love to be able to grow different varieties of hops in my yard(tried years ago but it did'nt work) the area i live in is no good for hops.
> i once rang the gardening show on the ABC radio and was told that Port Lincoln is less than ideal,bugga. ....cheers..spog...


Another (non posting) Lincoln member is successfully growing a couple of bines. Not very tall, but didn't get much water early in the growing season. Kirton Point area - heavy limestone.
I lived very close to him a few years back and tried growing one, but on the northern side of a corro iron fence in sandy soil and didn't water often. I imagine they might grow well up here in the hills - colder nights, but also warmer days, so might need shade. Don't know if I'll try this year, but definitely the year after.


----------

